# Help fast



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried some speed dip on my traps and it didnt turn out all to great :eyeroll: didnt get all my traps done. Gonna dye and waxe em right next year. Season starts tommorrow but probably wont set em till this weekend they MUST be done by Tuesday. Any quick solutions like scentless paint ETC if so any brands

Shouldnt of waited this long anyway
Thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would reccomend using logwood dye speed dip isnt the best for k9 and cat trapping which im guessing you trap because of your username speed dip is more for traps that odor isnt as critical like in a water set


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

bobcatbo,
I think maybe you didn't get all of the grease off of your new traps before you dipped them. Another good thing to remember is that if you are gonna use speed dip, dip em in the summer and hang those buggers up in a tree or something to let em air out. Since logwood has an odor itself, I don't like that idea either. It is time to go trapping now. You may be able to get by with mixing your speed dip with mineral spirits instead of gas, and then let em air out for a few days before you use them also. I would probably just stick em in the ground the way you have em right now. They will likely pick up a bit of rust, but you will still catch some critters.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah the grease may be it. I boiled em all in baking soda but i dont think it was harsh or strong enough to get it all off. I only dipped 2of my predator traps but dipped all my 220s. Set 3 bucketsets last night(bball game tonight cuts my time) two were worked. they pulled out the conni on one and just reached into the back of the bucket on the other. I have some refining of my techniques to do.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's a trick either boil the traps and change the water or run them through a dishwasher with dawn detergent. Just don't let mama or wife find out. Then boil them in log wood dye for about an hour and then let them air dry. I put wax in with my dye and then as I pull them out slowly they get a good coat of wax on them. Seal them up in a plastic tote with leaves to keep scent off of them and you are good to go.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

bobcatbo,
You probably should scrape the speed dip off from trigger area of your connibears. That stuff is slick, and can make em go off too easy.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks
but another problem came up :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
the ***** wont enter my bucket sets but will eat anything outside of it?
I know it s probably not my scent because it tight under a bridge and the **** activity hasnt slackened too much with my visits to the location


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

bobcatbo,
A good bait in back of bucket is needed. Canned mackeral or sardines work well. I used to get fish scraps from a restaurant in omaha that started with live fish and cleaned em the same day they fried em. I made coniboxes from used pine boards, drove a nail near rear of box and stuck fish chunks on the nail. I also made a trailing scent from a mixture of fish oil and maple pancake syrup. Very wicked when set near well worn **** trails or den tree's. The boxes are better than buckets because the flat bottoms make em easy to stabalize. Sure I tried buckets at first, but those dang things like to roll around on ya. A real hair pulling frustration just trying to stabalize those dang buckets. 8)


----------

